# General consensus on dosing weights



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

I understand that it's all a bit subjective but can you explain the current consensus on grind weight. I understand the traditional weights are 7g single, 14 g double, 21 gram triple but from what I read most are using 17/18g baskets for a double. If 17 is the new 14, what weight would be a good starting point for a single, 9g?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wouldn't bother single dosing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends on the taste preference you have

Think of weight s as proportional to the weigh in - a ratio that you can amend to what basket and dose you have

This might help a little

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?378-Espresso-and-Finding-A-Balanced-Cup-Brew-Ratios


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The short answer is, no one does "single" and you may as well just think of espresso as "espresso".

The long answer is, you can get "single" baskets, but dosing and actually pulling a single shot is that much effort that its actually use easier to pull a double and only collect one spout.

Basically, there are not many baskets that accept singles - singles are harder to grind and are harder to get consistent.

You also need to swap your grind from whatever to whatever you need for a single.

For doubles, anywhere from 15 to way over 20 is not unusual.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

For myself usually 7.5g for single shot and 15g for double. 0.5 here or there.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah I've seen that there is not much love for the single, however I only really drink a double in the morning preferring singles throughout the rest of the day. As I'm the only regular coffee drinker in my household its a lot of waste, so would be nice to get on top of it


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> Yeah I've seen that there is not much love for the single, however I only really drink a double in the morning preferring singles throughout the rest of the day. As I'm the only regular coffee drinker in my household its a lot of waste, so would be nice to get on top of it


A lot of us, including myself, went through this exact same thought process when starting out. I was resistant to the idea that you should just sink half your coffee, and it is indeed wasteful. But its a massive pain in the arse to pull singles all the time. Pulling 'doubles' is difficult enough. The funny shape and dynamics of the single baskets mean channeling happens more regularly and its more difficult to diagnose whats wrong.

I dont think I have seen a single member actually stick it out and try and make singles work, I would draw on that wealth of experience and do one of the following...

Just drink the double each time (This was what I ended up doing)

Sink half the shot

Find someone else to have a coffee with you each time.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Currently dosing 20grams and regard that as a double , rarely go below 18g TBH


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Usual dose for me is 18g unless a raster specifies different (16g, 16.5g etc.)

I have a single basket but only used it once for my other half as she doesn't like strong coffee. Found I couldn't tamp it properly due to it being curved at the bottom.

Q. Can you single dose in a double or triple? or does the headroom make a big difference?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Usual dose for me is 18g unless a raster specifies different (16g, 16.5g etc.)
> 
> I have a single basket but only used it once for my other half as she doesn't like strong coffee. Found I couldn't tamp it properly due to it being curved at the bottom.
> 
> Q. Can you single dose in a double or triple? or does the headroom make a big difference?


Baskets have a set weight range in which they tend to perform best.

Headroom is a major consideration when it comes to that.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Baskets have a set weight range in which they tend to perform best.
> 
> Headroom is a major consideration when it comes to that.


Probably why I can pull better with a double in a double than with a double in a triple









Pity the Gaggia baskets aren't ridged like the triple as they fly out of my converted Gaggia bottomless..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@[email protected] said:


> Yeah I've seen that there is not much love for the single, however I only really drink a double in the morning preferring singles throughout the rest of the day. As I'm the only regular coffee drinker in my household its a lot of waste, so would be nice to get on top of it


Man up and start drinking doubles


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Use a double basket with a twin spout and split it into 2 separate cups/glasses.

You can either share one of the singles with someone else or discard it.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> or discard it.


Surely not an option


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Personally I couldn't make just a single, double or nothing. But I understand we all like different...

i use 18.5g for my doubles in an 18g VST basket....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

20g here in 20g VST baskets.

The most vexing thing here though; most coffee shops will still sell single and double sizes when its no easier for them to pull a single....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

18g in a 18g VST. Or 15.5 in a 15g VST for me


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> 20g here in 20g VST baskets.
> 
> The most vexing thing here though; most coffee shops will still sell single and double sizes when its no easier for them to pull a single....


Most good places only offer doubles, or if you ask for a single it'll be a split pour. I'm always a little sceptical when i see small espresso and large espresso on a menu


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

IMS have a new-ish single basket called "The Single" which is designed to work without needing to change grind from their double baskets. I've had some decent shots from it but haven't tried enough to really get to know it. I will persevere though as like you I don't like to overload on caffeine (unless it's in the morning). I think this only works if you're going between an equivalent IMS double basket and the single basket (i.e. might not work going from this to a VST).


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

fluffles said:


> IMS have a new-ish single basket called "The Single" which is designed to work without needing to change grind from their double baskets. I've had some decent shots from it but haven't tried enough to really get to know it. I will persevere though as like you I don't like to overload on caffeine (unless it's in the morning). I think this only works if you're going between an equivalent IMS double basket and the single basket (i.e. might not work going from this to a VST).


Surely this only works if your not picky about what you actually want in the cup.

Getting the grind right with the same basket across days is hard enough.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea there have been a few people who have tried and given up with the IMS single.

I also have no idea how it is supposed to fulfil its claim when the normal IMS can take from 16-21g, predictably needing a different grind setting across this range.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Yea there have been a few people who have tried and given up with the IMS single.
> 
> I also have no idea how it is supposed to fulfil its claim when the normal IMS can take from 16-21g, predictably needing a different grind setting across this range.


Yes, I'm thinking (in theory) you'd have to try and figure out weights that match at a particular grind setting. e.g. 11g in the single is equivalent to 16g in the double.

So far I found that the single ran faster shots that my doubles, but I think I was under-dosing in the single.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

I take it no one has tried a 41mm tamper?


----------

